# Распространенный остеохондроз и хруст во всех суставах



## Alexxey (19 Сен 2016)

Добрый день. 19 лет на данный момент. Года три уже мучаюсь спиной и суставами, раньше вообще не знал что это такое. Случилось все быстро. Были сосудистые проблемы пару раз. После первого раза почувствовалась немного поясница, а после последнего раза около 3 лет назад со мной случилось то, что остается со мной по сей день. Сильно хрустит спина, хрустят суставы. Ощущение сухости в спине, периодические смещения позвонков. Если долго посижу, то такое ощущение, что спина как бы проседает, и становится трудно дышать. После пробуждения хрустят колени пару раз, а также есть хруст в грудной клетке после пробуждения если потянуться как бы. В целом хрустят все суставы на регулярной основе в течении всего дня. Шум в ушах, мушки в глазах - все по стандарту. Пробовал лечиться методами традиционной медицины. Сам долго пил хондропротекторы кое-какие, потом пошел к ортопеду в частную клинику. Там сделал МРТ грудного отдела, описание которого выложу ниже. 
Диалог с "доктором" был таким:
- Вот ты сидишь, что беспокоит? Болят ли руки, шея?
- Да нет, особо не болит. Ну вот спина хрустит, суставы хрустят. Как это убрать?
- Хруст в суставах это признак нормальной их работы.

Далее мне доктор стал вешать ненужную мне информацию про "10 теорий хруста" ну и назначил мне альфлутоп + траумпель С + дискус композитум и радостно отправил домой. Это лечение мне совершенно ничего не дало кроме диареи дней на 10. Я конечно еще по глупости стал пить параллельно ибупрофена по 3 -4 таблетки в день. Но вот по спине я не ощутил ровным счетом ничего, улучшений нет. 

Я стал заниматься ЛФК, но не в том виде, в котором рекомендуют врачи. Штанга, гантели. Все упражнений в основном жимовые в положении лежа. Нагрузки осевые, чтобы не повредить спину еще больше, сведены к минимуму. Хочу заметить, что до того как я начал заниматься ЛФК состояние вообще было чудовищно плохое. Я еле закончил школу, я засыпал на партах, т.к постоянно хотелось спать и голова не думала вообще. В итоге ЛФК не дало мне нужного эффекта, чтобы я мог нормально жить и не обращать столько внимания на свою проблему, сколько я уделяю ей сейчас. В таком состоянии как у меня сейчас трудно чем-то увлечься, почти невозможно учиться, работать, вообщем невозможно вообще что-либо делать нормально. 


В заключении у меня вопрос: Как быть дальше? Лучше всего, что я сейчас могу делать - это лежать днями на пролет на диване и смотреть телевизор. После того как меня настигла проблема я стал тормознутым и апатичным ко многим вещам, чего раньше не наблюдалось за мной. Любая нагрузка, будь-то сидение долгое, ходьба на дальние дистанции вызывает дискомфорт и раздражает мою психику. Например, недавно посидел по 6ч в день один месяц в силу занятости и у меня сдвинулись позвонки в поясничном отделе. Это разве нормально? Я конечно же хожу к хорошему мануальщику. Но он делает то, что в его силах. Больше чем вправить он сделать не может ничего в моем случае. Да и постоянно вправлять то к хорошему не приведет. Под конец дня я могу становиться очень злым и могу начать срываться на окружающих, хотя я стараюсь держать себя в руках в последнее время. Мне надоело это состояние, жизнь стала похожа на замкнутый круг из которого нет выхода. А хочется что-то делать, нормально жить, а не думать все время о спине.



Описание МРТ:

На серии МР томограмм  грудного  отдела позвоночника, взвешенных по T1 и Т2, STIR в стандартных последовательностях отмечается  нарушение статики  в виде правостороннего искривления оси позвоночника. Аномалий развития не выявлено.
Форма и размеры позвонков, МР сигнал костного мозга не изменены.
Определяются дистрофические изменения в грудном отделе позвоночника  в виде субхондрального склероза и краевых костных разрастаний в области нижне-шейного и верхне-грудного отделов позвоночника.  
Отмечается уменьшение интенсивности Мр-сигнала и снижение высоты межпозвонковых дисков преимущественно в сегментах С6-Th5.
 В сегментах С6-Th5- определяются циркулярные выпячивания дисков до 2,7мм, наиболее выраженные центрально и парамедианно с двух сторон.
Умеренно выражены артрозные изменения в дугоотростчатых суставах.
Контуры спинного мозга ровные четкие.
Ликвородинамика не нарушена.




Выводы:  Правосторонний сколиоз. Мр признаки дегенеративных изменений нижне-шейного и верхне-грудного отдела позвоночника с протрузиями дисков указанной локализации.
Рекомендовано: МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника.


----------



## La murr (19 Сен 2016)

*Alexxey*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Сен 2016)

Желательно обратиться за помощью к грамотному мануальному терапевту. И не зацикливаться на "хрусте"!


----------



## Alexxey (20 Сен 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Желательно обратиться за помощью к грамотному мануальному терапевту. И не зацикливаться на "хрусте"!


Доброго времени суток. Завтра выложу фотки МРТ в теме. Хорошего мануального терапевта то я нашел, но жить вот как-то не совсем легче стало. Когда лежу я на диване, то меня не особо беспокоит моя проблема. Но стоит начать ходить и болеть в местах смещения начинает сильнее. Это во-первых. Во-вторых мне нужно долго сидеть периодами, вот выше я написал, что недавно долго посидел и сдвинулся позвонок в пояснице. С такой перспективой можно замаяться вправлять. Ну и состояние в целом, если бы только хруст... а так я выше писал, что шум в ушах, мушки в глазах, сухость в спине, при сидении спина как бы проседает и становится тяжело дышать. Это сильно бьет по нервам. По ощущениям я стал овощем, эмоциональные реакции заторможенные и мне это уже порядком надоело. А если сложить все это вместе, то получается интересный "компот": посидел - сдвинулось, начал ходить - боли стали еще сильнее. Неужели никаких вариантов нет? Не могу же я лежать тупо на диване днями на пролет.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Сен 2016)

Alexxey написал(а):


> Доброго времени суток. Завтра выложу фотки МРТ в теме. Хорошего мануального терапевта то я нашел, но жить вот как-то не совсем легче стало. Когда лежу я на диване, то меня не особо беспокоит моя проблема. Но стоит начать ходить и болеть в местах смещения начинает сильнее. Это во-первых. Во-вторых мне нужно долго сидеть периодами, вот выше я написал, что недавно долго посидел и сдвинулся позвонок в пояснице. С такой перспективой можно замаяться вправлять. Ну и состояние в целом, если бы только хруст... а так я выше писал, что шум в ушах, мушки в глазах, сухость в спине, при сидении спина как бы проседает и становится тяжело дышать. Это сильно бьет по нервам. По ощущениям я стал овощем, эмоциональные реакции заторможенные и мне это уже порядком надоело. А если сложить все это вместе, то получается интересный "компот": посидел - сдвинулось, начал ходить - боли стали еще сильнее. Неужели никаких вариантов нет? Не могу же я лежать тупо на диване днями на пролет.


Вот поэтому и нужно пройти лечение у грамотного врача. От лежания на диване пользы Вам не будет.


----------



## Alexxey (22 Сен 2016)

Выкладываю МРТ снимки. Можно уточнить, пожалуйста, что в вашем понимании "Хороший специалист"? Из контекста понятно, что у двоих я уже был. Могу сказать, что был вдобавок к этим я еще у двоих, которые "хорошие" по мнению людей, или есть другие критерии отбора? А про диван я не пошутил, все дается очень с большим трудом. Элементарные вещи стало делать трудно, состояние туманное, как будь-то с бадуна постоянно, реакции тормознутые. Как с этим справляться, что делать? Ищу варианты, поэтому и обратился на форум.


----------



## Alexxey (24 Сен 2016)

Совсем безнадежный случай?


----------



## Колокол (24 Сен 2016)

*Alexxey*, добрый день. С какого вы города?
И не забывайте, сейчас выходные, доктора отдыхают. Пригласите их в свою тему и после выходных они обязательно вам ответят. 
И обратите внимание на сообщения *Владимира Воротынцева. *Это не пустые слова, а тот совет, которого вы ждете.


----------



## Alexxey (24 Сен 2016)

Колокол написал(а):


> *Alexxey*, добрый день. С какого вы города?
> И не забывайте, сейчас выходные, доктора отдыхают. Пригласите их в свою тему и после выходных они обязательно вам ответят.
> И обратите внимание на сообщения *Владимира Воротынцева. *Это не пустые слова, а тот совет, которого вы ждете.



Добрый день. А на снимках указано приблизительно откуда я, по тому где снимки сделаны)) У мануальщиков я был. Так что это не тот совет, наверное, который я *хотел бы слышать*. Одного из которых посещаю по сей день. Он мне правил спину по мере укрепления мышечного корсета. Проблема в другом, что мышечный корсет мне в достаточной степени не компенсирует мою проблему. О том, что меня беспокоит я писал выше.


----------



## Alexxey (25 Сен 2016)

Доброго времени суток всем еще раз. Возможно, я неверно поставил вопрос. Перефразирую: Что мне нужно делать, чтобы избавиться от комплекса вышеизложенных последствий остеохондроза, чтобы вновь ощутить себя полноценным человеком? К мануальному терапевту я уже хожу, и долго хожу. Почти сразу как начались проблемы так и хожу, больше чем 1,5 года точно. К ортопеду тоже сходил. От его рекомендаций результат близится к нулю


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2016)

Лечение от хруста нет.
Хруст не беспокоит тело.
Вы пишите что хруст беспокоит психику. Так может психику полечить?


----------



## Alexxey (25 Сен 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Лечение от хруста нет.
> Хруст не беспокоит тело.
> Вы пишите что хруст беспокоит психику. Так может психику полечить?


Добрый вечер, спасибо за ответ! Где я писал, что хруст беспокоит психику? А сухость в спине, ощущение что спина проседает при сидении это тоже психическое? Хруст как явление меня не беспокоит. А еще спина посередине у меня болеть начинает при сидении по ощущениям нижне-грудной - поясничный отдел. Это разве психическое? А вот если все это взять и попробовать сконцентрироваться на чем-либо, то получится ли, как Вы думаете? У меня лично не получается, соответственно теряется качество того, что я делаю. Вот и интересует как убрать не хруст, фиг с ним, так это все, о чем я упомянул только что. Вот взяв эти симптомы все как Вы думаете, какое состояние будет под конец дня? Это я к тому, что первичнее психика или спина. А как Вам состояние грудного отдела на МРТ то? Заранее спасибо за ответ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2016)

Вот и по ответу видно, что болезнь уже не только в спине. Любая хроническая боль - это не только физическая боль.
Состояние позвоночника стандартное.
Если боли, надо лечить.
Учитывая описанное, основная причина- спондилоартроз и миофасциальный синдром. Надо найти врача, убедиться в диагнозе, и бороться.
Начните с организации рабочего места и времени.
Подберите восстановительную, потом и тренировочную гимнастику.
1-2 года и будет такая мускулатура, что Вам будет все равно, как Вы сидите.


----------



## Alexxey (27 Сен 2016)

Добрый вечер. Миофасциальный болевой синдром это грубо говорят вот эти все онемения и проседания спины в следствии спондилоартроза? А как это лечить то? Просто занимаюсь я уже созданием мышечного корсета больше года. Пока не делал становых тяг и приседания совсем легкие - 70 процентов от своего веса. Относительно нормальный прогресс у меня идет только в жиме лежа. Ощущения, что спина проседает, у меня начинаются где-то с 10 минуты сидения и чтобы вернуть спине так называемый тонус, нужно очень долго ходить. Скажем это пару дней по километров 10, а дальше при сидении у меня те же самые ощущения проседания и т.д. Был у ортопеда на приеме я, и тот мне выписал альфлутоп + диксус композитум + траумель С. Когда я пришел к нему снова и сказал, что результата нет, то там сделали очень удивленное лицо. Как это так всем помогает, а мне нет, ведь это же лучшее средство с их слов которое знает медицина. Вот и не знаю что делать, к кому идти, если каждый будет лечить почти также. Получается, что спасение утопающих дело рук самих утопающих.


----------



## ansuz (27 Сен 2016)

Алексей , у меня тоже есть синдром " оседания " спины, но я думала что мышцы ослабли после травмы - лежания и хождения в корсете . Но вы то занимаетесь , а ощущения те же ...И никто тоже не может сказать почему мышцы как бы тянут вниз все и на спине и со стороны груди . И то же ощущение нехватки воздуха . Это ощущение возникает периодически , не каждый день .Мне кажется когда устаю к вечеру больше .Доктора , помогите разобраться ...


----------



## горошек (27 Сен 2016)

Alexxey написал(а):


> Были сосудистые проблемы пару раз.


А что за проблемы-то? Может от них и надо отталкиваться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Сен 2016)

> ...Получается, что спасение утопающих дело рук самих утопающих....



Правильно, для тех кто утопает чайной ложке.
Как спасать в реке и в море, знают все, даже есть школа спасателей.
А как в чайной ложке спасать, не учат, поскольку не предполагают, что можно.

Когда сидите спиной, опираетесь?
Фото своего положения "сидя", покажите.


----------



## Alexxey (28 Сен 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> А что за проблемы-то? Может от них и надо отталкиваться?



Ну были состояния типа анемии, такая вялость по всему телу была, ноги ватные были. Врачам кому не говорю, все удивляются, как буд-то я им сказку рассказываю



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ...Получается, что спасение утопающих дело рук самих утопающих....
> 
> Правильно, для тех кто утопает чайной ложке.
> Как спасать в реке и в море, знают все, даже есть школа спасателей.
> ...


Сижу обычно с наклоном вперед, с опорой локтей на стол. Ну как обычно за монитором сидят.



ansuz написал(а):


> Алексей , у меня тоже есть синдром " оседания " спины, но я думала что мышцы ослабли после травмы - лежания и хождения в корсете . Но вы то занимаетесь , а ощущения те же ...И никто тоже не может сказать почему мышцы как бы тянут вниз все и на спине и со стороны груди . И то же ощущение нехватки воздуха . Это ощущение возникает периодически , не каждый день .Мне кажется когда устаю к вечеру больше .Доктора , помогите разобраться ...



Да, мне тоже интересно что это, т.к жить мешает конкретно. После сосудистых проблем стали хрустеть суставы. Я пошел сделал рентген коленных суставов. Артроза там не нашли. Сказали суставной жидкости не хватает, а как ее добавить никто не знает. Может в оседании спины лежит нехватка суставной жидкости? Должна же быть какая-то причина.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Сен 2016)

А как НАДО, а не как ОБЫЧНО, сидеть за монитором почему не посмотрели?


----------



## Alexxey (1 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А как НАДО, а не как ОБЫЧНО, сидеть за монитором почему не посмотрели?



Так вы же сказали, что будет все равно как сидеть. Ну а мне не все равно еще. Не факт, что спина в другом положении не будет проседать. Это нужно уж совсем привязать себя к креслу чем-то. Вопрос в другом, как это лечить? Правильная физ нагрузка - это уже хорошая профилактика дальнейших проблем, как я понимаю.


----------



## La murr (1 Окт 2016)

Alexxey написал(а):


> ...Сижу обычно с наклоном вперед, с опорой локтей на стол. Ну как обычно за монитором сидят...


 *Alexxey*, прочтите, пожалуйста -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/577/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/967/
И вот такая информация -

_*Положение тела Давление на межпозвоночные диски (в процентах от положения стоя)
Лежа на спине 25% 
Лежа на боку 75% 
Стоя 100% 
Стоя, с наклоном вперед 150% 
Стоя, с наклоном вперед, в руках вес 220% 
Сидя 140% 
Сидя, с наклоном вперед 185% 
Сидя, с наклоном вперед, в руках вес 275%*_


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Окт 2016)

Пока не натренируетесь, правильно.
А как натренируетесь, как хочется.


----------



## Alexxey (23 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пока не натренируетесь, правильно.
> А как натренируетесь, как хочется.


Доброго времени суток. Продолжаются попытки укрепления мышечного корсета, продолжаются походы по костоправам. Завтра вот пойду к мануальному терапевту, 10 дней покажет будет ли толк. Был у невролога на приеме, показал ему снимки МРТ, тот не понял зачем я к нему пришел. Дескать, не понимает, что меня беспокоит. Выписал почти такой же набор "чудесных препаратов", и я отправился домой. Есть пару вопросов:
1)Если укрепление мышечного корсета - это единственный метод лечения, то как его правильно укреплять, чтобы избавиться от симптомов? Садиться на стероиды или как? Думаете не хватает гиперэкстензий с 50кг для длинных мышц спины и глубоких мышц поясницы?
2)Какой стадии у меня спондилоартроз на снимках, скажите, если не затруднит, потому что в описании к МРТ, которое я выкладывал в начале темы, это не указанно.
3)У меня на данный момент два корешковых синдрома есть - в пояснице и грудном отделе. Так вот в грудном защемление чувствуется в любом положении: сидя, при ходьбе и т.д. При ходьбе все же начинает болеть сильнее всего, если ходить долго. А в пояснице нет. Там как бы рефлекс теряется при сидении, начинает отдавать в ноги, а потом может и совсем притупиться, но неприятные ощущения отдаленно остаются. И вот, если начать двигаться, то все возвращается как бы. У меня там проблема вроде бы, не могу сказать точно, на уровне L4-L5 и даже когда позвонок на месте, то на постоянной основе отдает в пах и в голень правой ноги. Когда отдает в пах очень неприятные ощущения, такая тянущая боль уходящая вниз. Я как-то посидел долго, там сдвинулся позвонок, и корешковый вот уже 4 месяца как со мной. Вопрос: что это может быть, и как это лечит? С чем может быть связана такая гипермобильность и симптомы, которые я описал выше?


----------



## Alexxey (24 Окт 2016)

Можете дать ответы на вопросы? Не очень понятно как укреплять мышечный корсет. Осевые нагрузки сильно не дашь, и получается, что нужно щадить спину и закачивать гиперэкстензиями только. А что если нужный эффект не достигнут, что делать в этом случае? Что если качество жизни страдает при этом все равно? Больше года уже занимаюсь, и делаю далеко не что попало. При том, что год занимаюсь, у меня есть все то, о чем я писал выше и постами ранее.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Окт 2016)

А как правильно сидеть уже прочитали!
Кстати, почему урок в школе только 45 минут?

Про лфк:
Давайте определимся с целями и задачами.
Как я понимаю есть боли.
Когда болит, надо определить причину боли.
Но в любом случае пока болит задача лфк не укрепление мышц, а лфк должно помогать организму снимать боль.
Если предполагать что боль в пояснице и правой ноге от корешкового синдрома, то любая подвижность в пораженном сегменте эту боль будет усиливать. Кстати, причину боли в пояснице и ноге уже определили?
Значит задача- минимизировать подвижность в пораженном сегменте, значит вся гимнастика должна быть вокруг больного места.
Берем гимнастику для острого периода и делаем её постепенно наращивая и  формируя стереотип такой подвижности при котором в больном месте не будет двигаться, а в здоровом будет.


----------



## Alexxey (25 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А как правильно сидеть уже прочитали!
> Кстати, почему урок в школе только 45 минут?


Прочитал. Отдыхи и перерывы не учитываются, т.к в данное время долго сидеть не могу. Если получится 3 часа за сутки - это уже достижение можно считать. 

По поводу болей: корешковый в пояснице появился еще летом, когда долго сидел с минимальными перерывами (по-другому не получалось). А так, в принципе, скованность голени вверху под коленом правой ноги была и до смещения. И в пах тянуло до смещения тоже. Как появилось у меня это три или четыре года назад в следствии одного неудачного движения, так по сей день и остается. Можете сказать на что это похоже по симптомам? Вот хочу сделать МРТ поясницы, узнать в чем причина. Но впервые смещение позвонка в пояснице я ощутил этим летом. Как могло это произойти от долгого сидения ума не приложу. Также интересный факт, если долго сидеть, то боль притупляется как бы, теряются рефлексы и то, что позвонок смещен, я тоже понял не сразу, а только когда расходился. В момент расхаживания появлялись покалывания в ногах. Видимо потеря рефлексов связана с эффектом "проседания спины" которому причина спондилоартроз.

Мою нагрузку на спину можно назвать лфк, т.к я делаю в основном гиперэкстензии с небольшим весом от 40 до 50кг на количество раз. Сейчас стал чувствовать место с корешковым и в целом мышцы поясницы, т.к добавил подходов и повторений. Пошел к мануальщику, могу еще записаться на ряд физиопроцедур типа иглоукалывания и еще каких-то с неизвестно каким результатом в итоге. И как воздействовать на корешковый синдром тогда, если рефлексы теряются? И какой стереотип подвижности вырабатывать, если корешковый появился от обычного сидения? До этого просто в принципе сидеть не мог, а как одни боли ушли, так смог, и начали появляться другие.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Окт 2016)

Не прочитали мною написанное.
Сидеть три часа? Не вставая, это многовато.
Вопрос: как сидите?

Корешковая боль, это боль с онемением и слабостью.
Ждём МРТ.

Зачем спрашивать про лфк, если Вы делаете тренировки?

Чувствовать смещение и иметь смещение разное.
Мануальные терапевты не работают на смещениях.


----------



## Alexxey (26 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сидеть три часа? Не вставая, это многовато.
> Вопрос: как сидите?


Конечно с перерывами - это три за сутки в целом!
Сижу с наклоном вперед. Я пробовал сидеть как рекомендуется, с упором о спинку стула. Но у всех ли получается кто за компом сидит именно так сидеть? Я не знаю, может это мое субъективное мнение, но когда сидишь с наклоном вперед, как сидят все знакомые, кого я видел, то соображается даже лучше.

Я назвал это лфк, потому что нагрузка для спины минимальна. Кто в курсе дела, тот поймет, и вы понимаете. В себе еще не ощущаю сил для выполнения становых тяг и когда смогу тоже не знаю, поэтому данная нагрузка является для спины восстановительной, т.е лфк, но это мое мнение такое.

Чувствовать начинаю проблемное место, которое до момента, когда все было на месте, чувствовал крайне редко, хоть оно и было проблемным. МРТ поясницы буду делать обязательно в ближ. время и выложу. Хотел задать вопрос по поводу того, что лучше всего может подойти для устранения корешкового синдрома? Вот, допустим, взять грудной отдел. По снимкам вроде все на месте, все в порядке, но у меня там корешковый уже месяцев 10, и он сильно надоел. Я уже посетил 2 мануальщиков - толку ноль. Один из них мастер своего дела, к нему выстраиваются толпы, он тоже не смог. Пытался уже раз минимум 10. А у меня тупик. Что предпринять не знаю уже. Записался на иглоукалывание от безысходности и к мануальному терапевту, к которому на прием попасть проще.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Окт 2016)

Потому и ноль, что нет корешкового.
Нельзя вылечить то, чего нет.


----------



## Колокол (26 Окт 2016)

Alexxey написал(а):


> Сижу с наклоном вперед. Я пробовал сидеть как рекомендуется, с упором о спинку стула. Но у всех ли получается кто за компом сидит именно так сидеть? Я не знаю, может это мое субъективное мнение, но когда сидишь с наклоном вперед, как сидят все знакомые, кого я видел, то соображается даже лучше.


Я теперь сижу с упором на спинку стула. Приучаю и родных дома. Раньше сидел только ровно и при этом работа умственная.


----------



## Alexxey (26 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Потому и ноль, что нет корешкового.
> Нельзя вылечить то, чего нет.


А что тогда есть, если есть пронзающая боль под мышками, спазмирущая мышцы вплоть до шеи и отдающая в руки? Это как лечить? Межреберная невралгия может быть не от корешкового? И при долгой ходьбе боль усиливается, а так же нащупывается область, где мышцы как канат в области грудного отдела.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Окт 2016)

Мышцы, рёбра, позвонки, это так же может давать боль.
А 3 мм грыжи в грудном маловато для корешкового, но тут все решает врач на осмотре.
А то , что боль в руках, она-то вообще от грудного быть не может.
Не зря врач на МРТ советовал сделать МРТ шейного.


----------



## Alexxey (26 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мышцы, рёбра, позвонки, это так же может давать боль.
> А 3 мм грыжи в грудном маловато для корешкового, но тут все решает врач на осмотре.
> А то , что боль в руках, она-то вообще от грудного быть не может.
> Не зря врач на МРТ советовал сделать МРТ шейного.


Со временем сделаю и МРТ шейного. Отдает точечно в область локтей. И оба мануала подтверждают корешковый в грудном, но что не пытаются - сделать не могут. Записался на иглоукалывание + мануалка. Безысходность


----------



## La murr (26 Окт 2016)

Alexxey написал(а):


> ...Записался на иглоукалывание + мануалка...


Надежда!


----------



## Alexxey (27 Окт 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> Надежда!


Да. Надежда умирает последней. Федор Петрович, можете сказать насколько критичен на моих снимках спондилоартроз?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2016)

Как у всех.


----------



## Alexxey (27 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как у всех.


А как у всех? Просто хочется понять насколько запущенный случай. На МРТ в описании не конкретизировали. А то бывает плохо, что хоть на стену лезь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2016)

Озадачили!
Как описать, если как у всех!
В общем так. У большинства при такой картине, почти не болит, а у некоторых так бывает плохо, что хоть на стену лезь.
Как правило у последних есть что-то еще, мышцы, эмоции, нервы, но что-то есть.


----------



## Alexxey (28 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Озадачили!
> Как описать, если как у всех!
> В общем так. У большинства при такой картине, почти не болит, а у некоторых так бывает плохо, что хоть на стену лезь.
> Как правило у последних есть что-то еще, мышцы, эмоции, нервы, но что-то есть.


Возможно, так на эмоциональном состоянии сказываются корешковые в основном, а они у меня есть. Сейчас стало полегче, вроде, с корешковыми после иглоукалывания. Только есть один нюанс: в места акупунктурных точек колют смесь препаратов, один из которых - дексаметазон. Интересно, что из этого всего работает? Иглоукалывание или дексаметазон?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Окт 2016)

Главное, помогает.
Как-нибудь попробуете врозь, тогда и определитесь.
Наберите в поиске.
Корешковый синдром определение и признаки.
Покажите нам, что найдёте.
Попробуем определить, есть ли у Вас корешковый синдром.
Пока не похоже.


----------



## Alexxey (30 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Главное, помогает.
> Как-нибудь попробуете врозь, тогда и определитесь.
> Наберите в поиске.
> Корешковый синдром определение и признаки.
> ...


Далеко не ходил. Инфа из Википедии.

Определение:

*Корешковый синдром* (радикулопатия) — довольно частый невралгический синдром, который включает комплекс симптомов, возникающий в результате сдавливания (компрессии) спинномозговых корешков (спинномозговых нервов). Корешковый синдром может проявляться в виде болей в совершенно разных местах: в шее, конечностях, пояснице и даже в области внутренних органов, например, в области сердца или желудка.

Признаки:

Первым и наиболее характерным признаком корешкового синдрома является боль по ходу заинтересованного нерва. Так, процесс в шейном отделе позвоночника вызывает боли в шее и руке, в грудном — в области спины, иногда появляются ощущения характерных болей в сердце или в желудке (такие боли проходят только после лечения корешкового синдрома), в поясничном — в области поясницы, ягодиц и нижних конечностей и так далее. При движении или подъёме тяжести боли усиливаются. Иногда боль бывает в виде прострелов, отдающих в разные части тела в соответствии с расположением соответствующего нерва, в области поясницы такой прострел называется люмбаго. Боль может быть и постоянной, но она все равно усиливается при любом неосторожном движении (например, люмбалгия — боль в области поясницы). Приступы боли могут провоцироваться физическим или эмоциональным напряжением, переохлаждением. Иногда боли возникают ночью или во время сна, сопровождаются покраснением и отёком кожи, повышенной потливостью.

Другим признаком корешкового синдрома является нарушение чувствительности в зоне иннервации данного нерва: при лёгком покалывании иглой в этой зоне отмечается резкое снижение чувствительности по сравнению с аналогичной областью на противоположной стороне.

Третий признак корешкового синдрома — нарушение движений, которые появляются при изменениях в мышцах, возникающих на фоне поражения иннервирующих их нервов. Мышцы усыхают (атрофируются), становятся слабыми, иногда это видно даже на глаз, особенно, при сравнении двух конечностей.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
В принципе у меня все это есть, особенно ярко расписано про поясницу. От грудного раньше в сердце отдавало, а сейчас в подмышечные ямы, а в самой спине как вбит кол. На иглоукалывании после процедуры кололи дексаметазон, как я уже и говорил. Сейчас выходные и у меня ухудшение. Что работает иглоукалывание или дексаметазон, я уже понял. Курс до конца пройду, но чувство безысходности меня не покидает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Окт 2016)

А это?

Другим признаком корешкового синдрома является нарушение чувствительности в зоне иннервации данного нерва: при лёгком покалывании иглой в этой зоне отмечается резкое снижениечувствительности по сравнению с аналогичной областью на противоположной стороне.

А главное, чем?
....В сегментах С6-Th5- определяются циркулярные выпячивания дисков до 2,7мм, наиболее выраженные центрально и парамедианно с двух сторон....
Этого мало.


----------



## Alexxey (31 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А это?
> 
> Другим признаком корешкового синдрома является нарушение чувствительности в зоне иннервации данного нерва: при лёгком покалывании иглой в этой зоне отмечается резкое снижениечувствительности по сравнению с аналогичной областью на противоположной стороне.
> 
> ...



Это можно отнести больше к пояснице. Но если в грудном не корешковый, тогда что? Кортико уменьшает боли и снимает спазм, вся история продолжается уже год. Я еще не дошел до того уровня, когда надумывал бы себе несуществующее. Да и не в моих интересах это


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Окт 2016)

Тут о другом речь.
Найти причину. Например реберно-позвонковый артроз.


----------



## Alexxey (3 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тут о другом речь.
> Найти причину. Например реберно-позвонковый артроз.


Вроде легче стало после 3 сеансов иголок с дексаметазоном. Но, интересует вот что: это эффект блокады так выражается или произошло становление "позвонка" на место? Сеансы иголок с дексаметазоном проводились параллельно вместе с сеансами мануалки. Интересно, насколько долго сохраняется результат после локальных уколов дексаметазона в места проблемных мест? Гугл выдал инфу, что период полураспада 36-54 часа, а последний раз дексаметазон мне ставили 30 октября в пятницу.

На счет грудного думаю, что это все же корешковый. Я упустил один нюанс. После того, как я себя немного привел в "чувство" тренировками, я решил сбросить вес. И перегнул палку с калорийностью, сильно уменьшив ее. Как следствие ушел мышечный корсет, и можно считать, что мануальщик мне заново ставил спину, но последний штрих остается уже месяцев 10, если не брать поясницу во внимание.


----------



## Alexxey (28 Фев 2017)

Доброго времени суток. Грудной так и не отпустил. Подозрение на компрессию корешков. Сейчас хочу поехать, пусть меня обследуют повторно. Если признают это, то можно пробовать водную вытяжку? Вопрос номер 2: как можно убрать хруст в больших суставах? Уже делал рентгены локтей и колен. После колен мне сказали, что мало суставной жидкости. Прошло уже достаточно времени, но сама она так и не добавилась. Есть какие-то варианты? От хондропротекторов толку 0. Прошу обратить внимание на эти два вопроса. Спасибо. Или узнать причину, почему она не добавляется? Может анализы какие? Ни один врач, у которого я был, мне не дал никакого направления

Я не такой принципиальный, что хочу ради самого факта избавиться от хруста. Просто, как бы, создание мышечного корсета требует работы с нормальным весом. Чтобы ощутить результат в плане улучшения по спине надо постоянно прогрессировать - это как мой опыт показал. А если суставы на сухую работают при этом?

Есть еще какая-то мышечная проблема. Сразу после грудного раньше поясница "не держала". Как укрепил поясницу, то теперь вся часть спины до поясницы (длинные мышцы, может быть) натянута как канат. В чем может быть причина этой проблемы? Сидеть толком вообще не могу. Пишу с телефона


----------



## Alexxey (2 Мар 2017)

Водное вытяжение я себе не сам придумал, а местный мануальщик посоветовал. Если все подвердится, то есть смысл водной вытяжки? И насколько это безопасно?


----------



## Alexxey (2 Мар 2017)

Ну и еще вопрос, может кто в курсе, что лучше в СПБ военно-медицинская академия или НИИ травматологии и ортопедии?


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Мар 2017)

Если как раз так обычно сидят,  то как раз и имеют проблемы,  которые описаны,  я имею,  причём целый институт Вредена её решить не может,  два раза обращалась.


----------



## Alexxey (2 Мар 2017)

@Kaprikon, доброго времени суток. Можете уточнить, что за проблемы? Не совсем понял


----------



## Alexxey (2 Мар 2017)

@Kaprikon, мне водное вытяжение бы сделать. И желательно кто-то б увидел в этом смысл на МРТ.  Вот между двумя этими центрами что лучше выбрать?


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Мар 2017)

Распространения ""остерохондроз",  хруст во всех отделах,  болят длинные мышцы спины,  ну и должны ещё болеть руки и локти,  и лестничная мышца,  на той стороне,  где плечо выше,  могу объяснить почему.


----------



## Alexxey (2 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Распространения ""остерохондроз",  хруст во всех отделах,  болят длинные мышцы спины,  ну и должны ещё болеть руки и локти,  и лестничная мышца,  на той стороне,  где плечо выше,  могу объяснить почему.


 То же самое и у меня. И вам там не помогли? А где могут в Питере помочь? Я просто не местный, а в Питер просто по пути. Там где я сейчас живу вообще никакой альтернативы


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Мар 2017)

А толку,  если завтра та же поза. Попробуйте так на брусья повесеть по восемь часов, что по Вашему будет болеть. Спина не приседает,  это подвздошная сжимается из-за лордоза, и грудная из за кифоза.


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Мар 2017)

Вы себе и можете помочь,  перестать так сидеть,  я сегодня свое отражение в монитор увидела,  пришла в ужас,  хотя пытаюсь так не делать. 
Мне не смогли помочь нигде,  и не за какие деньги,  хоть ногу на ногу перестала закидывать.


----------



## Alexxey (2 Мар 2017)

Если на брусьях повисеть 8 часов, то локти скажут пока через какое-то время. У меня тренировки 4 раза в неделю, и сижу я по часу в день, т.к боли. Т.е ничего посоветовать в Питере вы не можете?


----------



## Alexxey (2 Мар 2017)

Чтобы перестать так сидеть, то я должен как минимум сидеть, а я не могу на данный момент.


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Мар 2017)

Подушку положите под поясницу,  когда лежите, должно стать полегче,  делая упражнения на грудной одел,  лежа с чем Вы их там делали, должны перегрузить грудной одел,  который перегружен и так от такого сидения,  грудные мышцы и стягивает. Насчёт Вредена я не знаю,  там не догадались о причине и близко,  попробуйте академию,  и что там у Вас в пояснице,  раз на руках за столом висите,  сосудистые проблемы потому,  что стянуто грудной.


----------



## Viktoria0502 (3 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> что стянуто грудной.



И как его расслабить?


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Мар 2017)

Никак,  все мышцы потихоньку привести в порядок


----------



## Alexxey (5 Мар 2017)

Не представляю, что можно еще сделать из того, что я еще не делал. Посетил двух "спецов" мануальщиков, двух неврологов и одного ортопеда меньше чем за год. Сидеть я пробовал по-разному, результат почти один и тот же. В результате инвалидность, неоформленная. И не могу я сказать, что я ничего не делал. Ко всему букету с охз и спондилоартрозом добавилась еще мышечная. Как так жить???? Полноценных тренировок нет, жизни и подавно. Все скрашено болью


----------



## натач (5 Мар 2017)

В такой ситуации только хотьба и плавание. Мое мнение. А то дальше хуже будет.
Я  стала делать лфк и у меня все захрустели и заболело. Неправильно делаем.


----------



## Alexxey (6 Мар 2017)

натач написал(а):


> Я  стала делать лфк и у меня все захрустели и заболело. Неправильно делаем.


 сомневаюсь, что хруст связан с неправильным выполнением. Боль связана с неправильным выполнением, и то не всегда. Обычно лфк в таком случае может идти через обострение, что у меня и было по началу.


----------



## натач (6 Мар 2017)

Согласна. С мануальшиком осторожно.  Может так часто не надо? Если мышцы не укреплять разболтает позвоночник.


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Мар 2017)

@Alexxey, а Вы были в этой академии?Ещё мне посоветовали Бехтерева,  для диагностики,  посетил два раза мануальщиков это не то немного,  и что там у Вас в пояснице?

К стати, после остеопатов я практически падала,  там тоже все с умом нужно расслаблять.

Хруст связан с перекосом и поясничных лордозом,  про брусья я написала,  поэтому,  что если Вы до этого сидели опираясь на стол по восемь часов,  с наклоном вперёд,  это приблизительно то же самое, что висеть на брусья, перегружен грудной отдел, Вы ещё его зарядкой догрузили,  должны ещё по идее болеть мышцы живота,  косые. Бассейн наверное хорошо,  но мне не очень пошло,  по той же причине,  разве что на досточке там грудным зависнуть,  а ногами работать

Короче с лордозом (прогибом)в пояснице он связан,  и с кифозом,  сутулостью,  в грудном отделе


----------



## Alexxey (6 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Короче с лордозом (прогибом)в пояснице он связан,  и с кифозом,  сутулостью,  в грудном отделе


 если он с этим связан, то почему этого нету в описании мрт - это во-первых. Внимание, я не сижу вообще практически. Нельзя нарочно упускать факты, чтобв легче было сделать вывод. В НИИ еще не был, мне туда еще долететь надо

Что в вашем понимании догрузил? Почему врачи советуют создавать мышечный корсет, если это перегружает грудной? Много людей себе мышечный корсет в басейне создали? Кто будет висеть на брусьях по 8 часов? Повисите на турнике 8 часов и у вас плечи отвалятся. На брусьях локти. На брусьях немного другие проблемы вылазят при неправильной технике.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Короче с лордозом (прогибом)в пояснице он связан,  и с кифозом,  сутулостью,  в грудном отделе


 связан он со спондилоартрозом.

Как буду в НИИ, то сделаю и шейный и поясничный отдел тоже. У нас с этим проблемы


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Мар 2017)

Вы раньше,  когда сидели,  опираюсь на стол, и руки,  это практически то же самое,  что висеть на брусьях, никто Вам не говорили,  такое делать,  это сравнение. 
Спондиатроз у многих,  хрустит и болит не у всех,  я связывают именно с неправильным положением за компом,  не сейчас,  а до этого. 
Ни кем не доказано,  что если начать ходить в бассейн станет лучше. 
Кифоз Вы себе сами можете определить,  если повернуться в профиль и посмотрите в зеркало,  на лопатки ну и шею,  лордоз,  если встанет к стене, и просунете руку под поясницу. Если все имеется, то может я не ошиблась.


----------



## Alexxey (6 Мар 2017)

Alexxey написал(а):


> связан он со спондилоартрозом.





Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вы раньше,  когда сидели,  опираюсь на стол, и руки,  это практически то же самое,  что висеть на брусьях, никто Вам не говорили,  такое делать,  это сравнение.
> Спондиатроз у многих,  хрустит и болит не у всех,  я связывают именно с неправильным положением за компом,  не сейчас,  а до этого.
> Ни кем не доказано,  что если начать ходить в бассейн станет лучше.
> Кифоз Вы себе сами можете определить,  если повернуться в профиль и посмотрите в зеркало,  на лопатки ну и шею,  лордоз,  если встанет к стене, и просунете руку под поясницу. Если все имеется, то может я не ошиблась.


Кифоза и лордоза нет - смотрел. Хрустят еще колени, локти, запястья - все суставы, т.е причина на другом уровне. Все же на брусьях другая нагрузка, там спина растягивается. В моем понимании как минимум потому что 5-тая точка там ни во что не упирается и при правильном подходе должно растягивать, но мне, увы, "не вставило"


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Мар 2017)

Когда мы делаем,  что то, долгое время не верно,  я допустим сижу за ноутбуком,  склонов голову в одном положении и опираясь руками о стол,  с прогибом в пояснице,  идёт нагрузка на плечевые суставы,  локти,  и подвздошную,  ну короче ту что держит поясницу по бокам,  дальше перегружаются коленный суставы,  потому, что туда ничего не поступает,  если все это делать очень долго,  а потом ещё дать не верную физнагрузку проблема будет на лицо. Вы по идее не должны мочь сидеть как привыкли, если положение поменять,  то я думаю вполне. С нагрузкой физ и ЛФК, тут нужно понять, что укреплять,  поэтому пока я даю её раз в три дня,  если с утра плохо,  то значит упражнения не верные или их много,  за три дня все как то все устаканивается  ну и дальше. На счёт мышечного корсета,  тут много народу с великолепным корсетом,  которые не могут то ходить, то сидеть. Я не против бассейна,  он пока мне не идёт.  Вы себе сами можете поанализировать,  что делаете не так,  просто Вы написали,  что сидели раньше с наклоном,  я выдвинула предположение. Ну и в НИИ может что посоветуют,  во Вредена стандартный набор,  капельницы,  массаж зарядка,  не всегда все по делу,  но в любом случае в любом из НИИ Вы сможете дообследоваться.


----------



## Alexxey (6 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Когда мы делаем,  что то, долгое время не верно,  я допустим сижу за ноутбуком,  склонов голову в одном положении и опираясь руками о стол,  с прогибом в пояснице,  идёт нагрузка на плечевые суставы,  локти,  и подвздошную,  ну короче ту что держит поясницу по бокам,  дальше перегружаются коленный суставы,  потому, что туда ничего не поступает,  если все это делать очень долго,  а потом ещё дать не верную физнагрузку проблема будет на лицо. Вы по идее не должны мочь сидеть как привыкли, если положение поменять,  то я думаю вполне. С нагрузкой физ и ЛФК, тут нужно понять, что укреплять,  поэтому пока я даю её раз в три дня,  если с утра плохо,  то значит упражнения не верные или их много,  за три дня все как то все устаканивается  ну и дальше. На счёт мышечного корсета,  тут много народу с великолепным корсетом,  которые не могут то ходить, то сидеть. Я не против бассейна,  он пока мне не идёт.  Вы себе сами можете поанализировать,  что делаете не так,  просто Вы написали,  что сидели раньше с наклоном,  я выдвинула предположение. Ну и в НИИ может что посоветуют,  во Вредена стандартный набор,  капельницы,  массаж зарядка,  не всегда все по делу,  но в любом случае в любом из НИИ Вы сможете дообследоваться.


Согласен, что от нагрузки может стать хуже. Но это относится именно к тому КАК ее делать. В целом же физ-нагрузку можно считать антагонистом той нагрузке, которая идет при сидении, скажем. Т.к улучшается кровообращенее все же. Питание суставов, т.е по логике должно быть определенное равновесие. В НИИ меня интересует именно подводное вытяжение. Хорошо если мои интересы еще соврпадут с мнением врача, к которому попаду, т.к еду на обум

И я хочу заметить еще раз, что я не сижу ни правильно, ни не правильно, я вообще никак не сижу


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Мар 2017)

А раньше,  если не сидели,  то значит анализируйте,  что делали. Я написала свои наблюдения,  у меня не могут найти ни спондиатроз особый,  ни грыжи,  ни аутоимунку,  а все хрустит.

А что Вы хотите вытянуть?Во Вредена Вам осуществит любой каприз за Ваши деньги. В других НИИ не ручаюсь,  но не думаю, что ситуация разница. Вы попробуйте с диагнозом определиться,  а там уже по ходу пьесы. 
Я добивались хороших результатов именно физнагрузками,  но не на тренажерах,  во всяком случае пока не на тренажерах. Все, включая последнего инструктора по ЛФК говорят, что форма спортивная хорошая,  но спина и колени,  а особенно руки хрустят сильно,  руки я в зале себе чуть подсорвала.


----------



## Alexxey (6 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> А что Вы хотите вытянуть?Во Вредена Вам осуществит любой каприз за Ваши деньги. В других НИИ не ручаюсь,  но не думаю, что ситуация разница. Вы попробуйте с диагнозом определиться,  а там уже по ходу пьесы.
> Я добивались хороших результатов именно физнагрузками,  но не на тренажерах,  во всяком случае пока не на тренажерах. Все, включая последнего инструктора по ЛФК говорят, что форма спортивная хорошая,  но спина и колени,  а особенно руки хрустят сильно,  руки я в зале себе чуть подсорвала.


Вытянуть грудной отдел хочу. Неплохо было б если б врач увидел в этом смысл, потому что сейчас это рекомендация из разряда "одна бабушка сказала" . Раньше я сидел (4 года назад) на стуле у монитора, в смысле. Но проблема настолько резко произошла, и когда я рассказываю врачам местным, все только удивленные лица делают. Сходил на рентген локтей, колен - артроза нет. В описании сказали, что не хватает суставной жидкости. Ну, а как ее добавить никто не знает. По прошествию времени не ощущается, чтобы она как-то сама добавилась


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Мар 2017)

Тоже нет артроза,  в шее грыжа, по одним описаниям 2,5 мм, по другим 3,5, это после тренажёров,  причём все как то быстро меняется,  в смысле её размеры.  в грудном нет ничего,  в пояснице в переходе была 5мм, можно её ещё снять, но надоело уже. Есть сколиоз,  правосторонний,  то же все началось практически в один день. Вернее, до этого было нечто,  лет в 30 чуть поболела нога, но я даже с грыжей это не связала,  был перелом в колене,  но после этого,  я удачно играла в волейбол ещё лет 10, шея дала о себе знать один раз, лет в 40, но я все там быстро сняла,  где-то за месяц.  Сейчас щелкают не суставы,  а связки,  я думаю,  это связано со сколиозом,  работой и физнагрузками,  вытягивать особо ничего пока не хочу,  вообще не хочу свернеорденарных мер,  вытяжений,  мануальных терапевтов,  остеопатов,  не вижу смысла. Нестабильность надеюсь убрать упражнениями,  по описанной схеме, то есть по чуть чуть,  я не то,  что эти три дня между нагрузками ничего не делаю,  делаю маленькую разминку либо ЛФК для острого периода,  если все зажато,  ну за редким исключением просто хожу,  но сейчас холодно,  героический походы по 7 км в любую погоду я отменила,  так как не есть хорошо,  вообще у меня в руках мышцы зажаты,  в основном,  я думаю,  из за мыши компьютерной,  я щелкают таблички ехсель со скорость двести кликов в минуту,  причём рука всегда в одном положении.

Я просто столько исследований уже наделала,  Мрт, УЗИ, СОЭ, роэ, щитовидка,  почки, гормоны,  они а норме,  спондиатроз не значительный в грудном,  есть киевидная деформация,  шмоли,  но это с детства,  тоже остепению нашли одного позвонка в пояснице,  там где грыжа,  но все это не критично до такой степени. Была когда у инструктора по ЛФК,  он говорит,  что если есть сколиоз, то мышцы будут давать спазм по любому,  так как развиты не равномерно,  а задача добиваться равномерности,  и меньшего спазма. Есть ещё бифукация позвоночной артерии,  может тоже давать такое дело,  если в шейного отделе есть нестабильность,  но это тоже должено решаться правильной работой мышц,  гидродинамически не значимая бифукация, короче, гадать можно долго. психиатры говорят,  что я не их клиент. Вот я на это правильное развитие и надеюсь,  тренажёры и силовые нагрузки мне не пошли,  так как усилитель дисбаланс.Бассейн раньше давал не плохие результаты,  до той степени,  что лет до 43 я не знала,  что может болеть спина,  потом наоборот,  но там было уже куча всего наделано,  может по этому,  а может из за руки,  которой по мышке шелкаю.


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Мар 2017)

@Alexxey, я сейчас почитала Вашу тему, по порядку,  потому, что у нас похожие симптомы, и, наверное,  похожие ошибки :
1. Вы пишите, что у Вас  сколиоз,  правосторонний,  но при этом -гиперэкстезия с весом 50 кг,  при сколиозе, любом,  мышцы работают по разному,  и при этом упражнении сильные мышцы,  утягивает слабую сторону,  поэтому съезжаются позвонки,  я это тоже делала,  вес правда был не 50 кг, получила спину,  подкаченую в пояснице влево,  в грудном отделе вправо,  со всеми вытекающими. 
2. Вы пишите,  что раньше сидели с наклоном вперёд,  а это нагрузка на плечевые суставы,  при этом Вы делаете подъем гантелей лёжа,  и штанги лёжа, ещё более загружая мышцы грудного отдела,  как раз, там где проходят все сосуды,  я тоже такое делала,  правда без штанги и по настоянию инструктора из Вредена,  результат,  полная разболтаность плечевого пояса. 
3. Вы пишите,  что ходите к мануальному терапевту,  который все это безобразие снимает,  но организации таким образом защищает Вас от ваших же действий,  а Вы снимаете компенсации,  и продолжаете делать то же самое,  п.1 и 2, поэтому в позвоночнике бардак и хорошо получается только лежать,  и это тоже было,  у меня уже без разговоров,  после снятия блоков он сам заеручмвается куда нужно,  ну может ещё и не там снимают. 
4. Ни один институт не может разобраться а идиотичности моих действий,  остальное Вам доктор Ступин написал.


----------



## Alexxey (6 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Alexxey, я сейчас почитала Вашу тему, по порядку,  потому, что у нас похожие симптомы, и, наверное,  похожие ошибки :
> 1. Вы пишите, что у Вас  сколиоз,  правосторонний,  но при этом -гиперэкстезия с весом 50 кг,  при сколиозе, любом,  мышцы работают по разному,  и при этом упражнении сильные мышцы,  утягивает слабую сторону,  поэтому съезжаются позвонки,  я это тоже делала,  вес правда был не 50 кг, получила спину,  подкаченую в пояснице влево,  в грудном отделе вправо,  со всеми вытекающими.
> 2. Вы пишите,  что раньше сидели с наклоном вперёд,  а это нагрузка на плечевые суставы,  при этом Вы делаете подъем гантелей лёжа,  и штанги лёжа, ещё более загружая мышцы грудного отдела,  как раз, там где проходят все сосуды,  я тоже такое делала,  правда без штанги и по настоянию инструктора из Вредена,  результат,  полная разболтаность плечевого пояса.
> 3. Вы пишите,  что ходите к мануальному терапевту,  который все это безобразие снимает,  но организации таким образом защищает Вас от ваших же действий,  а Вы снимаете компенсации,  и продолжаете делать то же самое,  п.1 и 2, поэтому в позвоночнике бардак и хорошо получается только лежать,  и это тоже было,  у меня уже без разговоров,  после снятия блоков он сам заеручмвается куда нужно,  ну может ещё и не там снимают.
> 4. Ни один институт не может разобраться а идиотичности моих действий,  остальное Вам доктор Ступин написал.


Начну с конца: 4) Доктор Ступин сказал, что нужно создавать мышечный корсет. Чем я и занимаюсь. Прогрессии в худшую сторону у меня нет, я не могу снять острый период уже год+.
3) Мануальный терапевт снимал мне безобразия несколько раз, причем все разы очень косвенно связаны с занятием штангой. И я не сижу уже вот как 4 года нормально!
2) Если жим лежа нагружает плечевой пояс, сидение нагружает, то что тогда разгружает?
1) По такой логике можно ничего не делать с начала болезни, чтобы хуже не стало, но и лучше не будет. У меня заметных перекосов не наблюдается.

По итогу (имхо) проблему острого периода нужно искать в другой плоскости. Поэтому если кто-нибудь из врачей посмотрит МРТ на наличие стеноза, то буду очень признателен и 1000 раз благодарен. Т.к один из мануалов выдвенул гипотезу, что виновата компрессия корешков в моем случае

Могу скинуть фотки рентгена локтей, недавно делпл.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин никогда не говорит что мышечный корсет надо создавать.
Он говорит, что надо формировать стереотип движений без участия пораженных сегментов и натренировать мышцы, обеспечивающие этот стереотип.


----------



## Alexxey (6 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Доктор Ступин никогда не говорит что мышечный корсет надо создавать.
> Он говорит, что надо формировать стереотип движений без участия пораженных сегментов,\ и натренировать мышцы обеспечивающие этот стереотип.


Добрый день. 
1) Про стереотип я понял. Давайте рассмотрим такую ситуацию, очень важную как по мне (имхо). Я делаю наклоны для укрепления поясницы, грубо говоря, и ощущаю, что на мне они работают. Но в пояснице имеется нестабильность, чуть перегнул с нагрузкой - обострение. Вот как с этим быть? А вес хоть немного, но надо добавлять. Иначе нужного эффекта не будет.
2)По поводу грудного интересует наличие стеноза. Потому что боль схожа с симптомами межреберной невралгии. То сильнее, то меньше, но вообщем стабильно. И так посетил уже уйму людей без должного результата.
3) можно я выложу рентген локтей? Меня волнует хруст, потому что приходится играться с весом, чтобы хруста не было. Играться в свободных весах, а то так и до артроза не далеко. А этого допустить не хочется очень


----------



## Alexxey (6 Мар 2017)

В планах пойти на водное вытяжение НИИ. Насколько разумное решение? Разумеется, что перед этим на прием к врачу с минимумом самодеятельности


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2017)

...1) Про стереотип я понял. Давайте рассмотрим такую ситуацию, очень важную как по мне (имхо). Я делаю наклоны для укрепления поясницы, грубо говоря, и ощущаю, что на мне они работают. Но в пояснице имеется нестабильность, чуть перегнул с нагрузкой - обострение. Вот как с этим быть? А вес хоть немного, но надо добавлять. Иначе нужного эффекта не будет...
Смотря как делаете.
А почему вы решили, что укрепляет?

...2)По поводу грудного интересует наличие стеноза. Потому что боль схожа с симптомами межреберной невралгии. То сильнее, то меньше, но вообщем стабильно. И так посетил уже уйму людей без должного результата.....
Так стеноз или невралгия???

..3) можно я выложу рентген локтей? Меня волнует хруст, потому что приходится играться с весом, чтобы хруста не было. Играться в свободных весах, а то так и до артроза не далеко. А этого допустить не хочется очень..
Можете, но это послушать надо и потрогать, лучше во время хруста.


----------



## Alexxey (6 Мар 2017)

1) Решил, что укрепляет, потому что создавая верх щадил поясницу. В следствии чего пошли какие-то "вибрации", можно назвать это мышечной нестабильностью. И обострение в пояснице могло пойти от любого случайного наклона, либо тупо сидя на стуле. Сейчас такого нет, но начиная от грудного до поясницы мышцы натянуты как канат
2) Может же стеноз вызвать невралгию? Насколько я вычитал в инете стеноз - это сужение диаметра межпозвонкового канала, которое может быть вызвано снижением высоты межпозвонкового диска, на что и подозрение в моем случае (поправьте если я напутал с терминами)
3) А что нужно услышать и пощупать при хрусте? И если нет артроза, то как можно хруст убрать. А то не по себе в последнее время. К описанию колен сказали, что не хватает смазки. На этом все и закончилось


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2017)

1. Если край чувствуете, то все можно.
2. А стеноз-то есть? напомните.
3. А хруст от энтезопатий, его на рентгене не увидишь.


----------



## Alexxey (6 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1. Если край чувствуете, то все можно.
> 2. А стеноз-то есть? напомните.
> 3. А хруст от энтезопатий, его на рентгене не увидишь.


1) понял, спасибо
2) В описании стеноза нету. Ну, может его не заметили. Не знаю просто что делать и в каком направлении смотреть. Щас приеду в НИИ и опять 25, все по кругу
3) в каком направлен двигаться с решением этих задач, потому что хрустят даже челюсти


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Мар 2017)

@Alexxey,  одна челюсть наверное?  Со стороны против сколиоза?


----------



## Alexxey (6 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Alexxey,  одна челюсть наверное?  Со стороны против сколиоза?


Нет, обе.


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Мар 2017)

А, ну тогда весь шейный с зади зажат, там где трапеции.


----------



## Alexxey (6 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> А, ну тогда весь шейный с зади зажат, там где трапеции.


Ищу в спешке рентгены локтей


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Мар 2017)

@Alexxey, прежде чем Вам все это написать,  я с утра,  и так уже неделю,  поделала упражнения на грудной отдел,  потом сходила за продуктами поскрипела пергруженными локтями,  а так же поймала спазм малой грудной ,  то, что Вы называете межреберной невралгией,  и поскрипела челюсть,  потому, что вся нагрузка пришлась на грудной отдел,  потом все это намазала капсикамом,  чтобы унять,  и вернулась к ЛФК для острого периода,  а причину ищите конечно,  я её не знаю,  но я думаю где-то среднее,  между тем,  что я Вам написала,  ничего не делать никто не предлагает,  но и скрепеть всем как-то не айс.


----------



## Alexxey (7 Мар 2017)

Добрый день. Выкладываю рентгены локтей. "Л" левое, ну а там где еле видно "П" - это правое, соответсвенно. 

Ну, и еще раз по поводу многострадального грудного отдела: можно ли налегать на врача с целью дать направление на водное вытяжение?


----------



## Alexxey (8 Мар 2017)

Можно же пробовать вытяжение подводное или лучше что-то другое? Вариантов, как я понимаю, не много? Купил билеты, на 10-е запись


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Мар 2017)

Там же ещё дообследование будет,  Вы же к врачам на очную консультацию едите,  нужен диагноз сначала.


----------



## Alexxey (8 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Там же ещё дообследование будет,  Вы же к врачам на очную консультацию едите,  нужен диагноз сначала.


Это понятно. Не очень люблю я все эти "дообследования"


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Мар 2017)

А как Вы это лечить будете, ведь нужен диагноз,  хотя-бы рабочий. Сколиоз зарядкой лечится, может быть плаванием,  меофасцит скорее УВТ,  во вторник отпишусь,  да или нет, если проблемы с шейный отделом,  там отдельно, если с поясничным,  то похоже, причиной может быть плоскостопие, да и вообще,  их масса,  банальный анализ крови нужен как минимум,  но может ещё Эмнг,  чтобы проверить, влияет ли на это грыжа в грудном, УЗИ сосудов,  раз были сосудистые проблемы, смысл тянуть грудной при уже имеющимся сколиозе,  Вы же не выправите его в один момент.Если Вы едете в академию,  там навряд ли кто будет просто так все тянуть .


----------



## Viktoria0502 (8 Мар 2017)

@Alexxey, А к какому специалисту Вы записались?К неврологу,ортопеду?Вертебролога там скорее всего нет?


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Мар 2017)

Есть скромное предположение,  что у Вас хрустят не позвонки,  а фасции,  которые не успевают растянуться из за тренировок,  либо что то в тренировке не верно,  либо виновато то, что "могу лежать,  и смотреть телевизор",  а потом по видимому тренировка, ну и сколиз конечно . Тут можно к любому специалисту записаться,  все равно не поймут.


----------



## Alexxey (9 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1. Если край чувствуете, то все можно.
> 2. А стеноз-то есть? напомните.
> 3. А хруст от энтезопатий, его на рентгене не увидишь.


Федор Петрович, можете, пожалуйста, дать ответ на мой последний коммент с рентгеном?


----------



## Alexxey (9 Мар 2017)

Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> @Alexxey, А к какому специалисту Вы записались?К неврологу,ортопеду?Вертебролога там скорее всего нет?


К кому записался точно сказать смогу только после похода на прием


----------



## натач (9 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Есть скромное предположение,  что у Вас хрустят не позвонки,  а фасции,  которые не успевают растянуться из за тренировок,  либо что то в тренировке не верно,  либо виновато то, что "могу лежать,  и смотреть телевизор",  а потом по видимому тренировка, ну и сколиз конечно . Тут можно к любому специалисту записаться,  все равно не поймут.


Скорее всего эта ситуация.


----------



## Alexxey (9 Мар 2017)

натач написал(а):


> Скорее всего эта ситуация.


А от чего у вас спина хрустит вы в курсе?


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Мар 2017)

Мышца не может растянуть после нагрузок,  потому,  что фасции не успевает,  первый вариант,  если до этого нагрузки были. Второй вариант, разная работа мышц,  при сколиозе, ну это тоже, если они были. Третий вариант,  полечиться грыжу,  она где-то может быть ещё,  и спазмы из за этого. Может быть все варианты вместе.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Мар 2017)

То же хрустит,  и тоже ищу проблему,  обычное, стандартное лечение не помогает,  так что проблема не только в грыже. Мышцы не хрустят,  меня в этом заверили все неврологи,  хруст не костный, остаются фасции. Спина сильно захрустела после увеличения нагрузки,  после работы с весами по 30 кг.,  со многими повторами. Я их прощупываю,  мышца не ровная,  но это не триггеры,  может они где и есть,  но не нахожу,  когда делаю типа массажа по этой не ровной мышце, убираю треск.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Мар 2017)

Alexxey написал(а):


> Федор Петрович, можете, пожалуйста, дать ответ на мой последний коммент с рентгеном?


Нормально.
Все чисто.


----------



## Alexxey (10 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Препарат: лечебная физкультура и постизометическая релаксация


Спасибо. Это уже радует) 
1) хруст не радует. Пойду завтра к неврологу со спиной, вряд ли скажут что-то новое. Надо как-то решать этот вопрос. 
2)Для начала надеюсь острый период мне снимут все же. МРТ Поясницы и шеи наконец-то сделаю. По ощущениям в пояснице либо грыжа, либо протрузия. Иррадиирует в голень и тянет в пах с одной стороны. В голень иррадиирует больше под коленом. 
3)Вообще водное вытяжение можно делать? На МРТ грудного все в норме по описанию, а у меня корешковая симптоматика: голова чешется, лестничные мышцы шеи в спазме. Понятно, что вопрос звучит глупо. Но есть уйма методов "манипуляции", был бы смысл.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Мар 2017)

Так и должно быть,  скрутка потому что, у меня тоже,  стянуто поясничные мышцы.  Со стороны,  противоположных Тбс должно болеть плечо. На тему внутренних органов, я думаю,  что наоборот,  проблема со скрученным тазом, даёт проблему внутренних органов.


----------



## Alexxey (10 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Так и должно быть,  скрутка потому что, у меня тоже,  стянуто поясничные мышцы.  Со стороны,  противоположных Тбс должно болеть плечо. На тему внутренних органов, я думаю,  что наоборот,  проблема со скрученным тазом, даёт проблему внутренних органов.


Хруст - неполноценность соеденительной ткани, это мне сегодня сказала невролог. Насколько хороший мануальный терапевт в НИИ, можете сказать?

+ выложу щас рентгены коленей. Там невролог на мое "артроза нет" сказала, что есть субхондральный склероз замыкательных пластинок


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Мар 2017)

@Alexxey, я была сегодня на УВТ,  эффект мне понравился. И врач тоже. Сказал нагрузки прекратить, так как перегружаю. Проблему ищите в стопе,  не в колене.


----------



## Alexxey (10 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Alexxey, я была сегодня на УВТ,  эффект мне понравился. И врач тоже. Сказал нагрузки прекратить, так как перегружаю. Проблему ищите в стопе,  не в колене.


У меня нет плоскостопия. Так увт это разве мануальная терапия? Вы были в отделении 6? Эффект есть от мануального терапевта, который там работает?


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Мар 2017)

Нельзя к мануальным,  проблема не в плоскостопии, УВТ ударной волновая терапия,  проблема скрученным таз,  у меня из за стопы,  из-за скрутки  идёт не правильная биомехаика, поэтому напряжено мышцы поясницы,  плечи тоже работаю по разному,  скорее всего одно вперёд,  их пока нельзя качать, сходите к ортопеду или кому-то в этом духе, нужно искать причину скрутки,  сколиз у меня слабый, так что причина не в этом,  следствие это,  спина хрустит из за скрутки и не правильной нагрузки,  я эту информацию год пыталась получить во всех НИИ. Там где скрипит УВТ попросите.

К мануальному нельзя,  не потому,  что они плохие,  а потому,  что по какой то причине организму нечем держать ту правильную биомеханику,  которую они делают,  а найти нужно почему не держит.


----------



## Alexxey (10 Мар 2017)

Сделал фото рентгена коленей на фоне телевизора.


----------



## натач (11 Мар 2017)

Alexxey написал(а):


> А от чего у вас спина хрустит вы в курсе?


Стала лфк делать, стало хрустеть.  И протрузия есть и сколиоз. И Спазмы жуткие.

Доктор Ступин написал -энтозепатия. Скорее это и есть наши проблемы.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Мар 2017)

По большому счету мышц спины стянуты из за гиперэкинезии,  они и так были в гепертонусе,  я их ещё больше туда вогнала,  включая длинные, после этого эти самые экзопатии стали вообще четкими. После УВТ локоть сегодня не хрустит,  а дельта,  куда все это делала, чуть болит,  в момент УВТ, дельта болела в местах прикрепления, они с переди, развиты больше,  чем задние дельты, и это тоже результат неправильных упражнений. Длинные,  мне сказали,  будут болеть долго.


----------



## натач (11 Мар 2017)

@Kaprikon, УВТ вам помогло?


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Мар 2017)

Не так быстро,  сегодня больно немного,  мне стучали только по дельте,  а там ещё море прекрасных моментов,  включая вторую дельту,ребро,  длинные, между лопаток, и колено. Но скрипят они мягко,  как то, посмотрим.


----------



## Alexxey (12 Мар 2017)

Не подскажете, как можно попасть к abelar на прием? Я смотрел профиль, он относительно редко бывает на форуме.


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Мар 2017)

Я знаю только адрес,  м. Новочеркасска, гостиница "Наутилус",  по моему Рижская д.3. спросите телефон у Lamurr.


----------



## Alexxey (12 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я знаю только адрес,  м. Новочеркасска, гостиница "Наутилус",  по моему Рижская д.3. спросите телефон у Lamurr.


Хорошо, спасибо.

Сделал так же мрт поясницы.

МРТ поясничного отдела выкладываю.

            

А 2мм протрузия, протрузия ли вообще? Пульпозное ядро в сегменте l5-s1 выдавилось из диска? Я так до конца и не понял.


----------



## Viktoria0502 (12 Мар 2017)

@Alexxey, Я так поняла,что Вы иногородний и приехали в Спб на обследование.
А где остановились,где то недалеко от Вредена?


----------



## Alexxey (12 Мар 2017)

Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> @Alexxey, Я так поняла,что Вы иногородний и приехали в Спб на обследование.
> А где остановились,где то недалеко от Вредена?


Да, Калиниский район


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Мар 2017)

Вы ещё шею рентген с пробами сделайте,  в пояснице грыжа не большая.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Мар 2017)

Серова Наталья Михайловна,  институт Вредена


----------



## Alexxey (13 Мар 2017)

Она и назначила


----------



## Alexxey (13 Мар 2017)

Очень хотелось бы, чтобы Федор Петрович взглянул. Он по грыжам спец


----------



## Alexxey (16 Мар 2017)

Насколько я прочитал, спондилолистез это хуже чем нестабильность, т.к это состояние следует уже после нестабильности. Верно? И как на МРТ может отличаться спондилолистез от нестабильности?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2017)

А что с анализами? Сдавали?


----------



## Alexxey (23 Мар 2017)

Сдавал. Пошел на прием не долго думая во Вредена, там невролог для выявления подагры и ревматизма назначила анализы. По итогу пустила меня по кругу, по которому я хожу уже достаточно долго.



1)Мочевая кислота
2)с-реактивный белок
3)АСЛ-О)
4)Фибриноген

Нужно сдать еще какие-то анализы? У меня есть возможность путешествовать в разные части России, чтобы решить проблему, поэтому могу стать клиентом вашего центра, если мой случай не безнадежный. По снимкам все нормально, а мне плохо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2017)

А СОЭ.


----------



## Alexxey (23 Мар 2017)

Не сдавал. Завтра пойду сдам, + еще общий анализ и лейкоформулу - ревматолог написал + еще HLA-B27.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2017)

надо


----------



## Alexxey (23 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> надо


Т.е вышеперечисленное и все? Дальше уже проблему можно искать в спине?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2017)

Искать надо везде.
Пока не ясно.


----------



## Alexxey (24 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Искать надо везде.
> Пока не ясно.


МРТ крестцово-подвздошных сочленений нужно делать или можно не делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Мар 2017)

А на МРТ поясничнокрестцового отдела, эти сочленения не видны?
Покажите.


----------



## Alexxey (24 Мар 2017)

Посмотреть вложение 100408 Посмотреть вложение 100409 Посмотреть вложение 100410 Посмотреть вложение 100411 Посмотреть вложение 100412 Посмотреть вложение 100413 Посмотреть вложение 100414 Посмотреть вложение 100415 Посмотреть вложение 100416 Посмотреть вложение 100417 Посмотреть вложение 100418 Посмотреть вложение 100419 Посмотреть вложение 100420

Вот

Я так понимаю это оно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Мар 2017)

Вообщем да, но не все.
Пока не надо делать.


----------



## Alexxey (24 Мар 2017)

Сходил сдал анализы. Если ББ то можно вешаться. Пока ехал из метро присматривал себе место работы по физическому состоянию. Приходит в голову либо работник Макдоналдза, либо дворник. Водитель автобуса для меня слишком сложно даже.


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Мар 2017)

А что такое ББ?


----------



## Alexxey (24 Мар 2017)

Болезнь Бехтерева


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Мар 2017)

Alexxey написал(а):


> Сходил сдал анализы. Если ББ то можно вешаться...


У Вас не ББ, а ПА.


----------



## Alexxey (24 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У Вас не ББ, а ПА.


Согласен, что с нервами проблемы. Но нервы это не первично в моем случае. Хотя пропить что-то из антидепрессантов я хочу, лучше чем бухать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Мар 2017)

Это еще вопрос!


----------



## Alexxey (25 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ББ, если это бехтерева,  у миллионера какого-то,  по моему у Онасиса,  так что не все так не радужно.


Да не факт конечно. Жду результатов анализов. Но рановато настигло меня все это, еще пожить не успел толком.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Мар 2017)

@Alexxey,  по большому счету Вас ещё ничего не настигло, при ББ там бы было чёт,  на Мрт,  а так у Вас грустные размышления пациента,  проходящего обследование,


----------



## натач (25 Мар 2017)

Мне в НИИ ревматологии делали ренген крестца для исключения бб и Мрт кпс. И анализы. Мое мнение нет у вас бб. У вас остеохондроз. Посмотрим, права я или нет))). А паника у всех , при таких симптомах. Бехтерева лечится и люди живут с этим тоже.

Еще вроде при бб нпвс боль снимает полностью. Если нет , то остеохондроз.


----------



## Alexxey (25 Мар 2017)

Пришел клинический анализ крови



Осталось генетическое исследование HLA-B27


----------



## натач (25 Мар 2017)

@Alexxey, нет у вас бб. Носители hla-b27 не всегда болеют. СОЭ основной показатель.


----------



## Alexxey (25 Мар 2017)

Понятно. Следовательно, проблема таки в спине, наверное.


----------



## натач (25 Мар 2017)

Остеохондроз.  Жить можно. Хотьба , плавание, хорошие питание. Положительные эмоции. Решите вы свою проблему! Берегите себя!

Теперь слово за доктором Ступин.  Что скажет делать. Слушайте!


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Мар 2017)

СОЭ просто как не у миллионера того точно, для остерохондроза рановато,  осталось подобрать правильную нагрузку при наличии сколиозика,  и не нервничать никогда.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вот и разгадка


Да!
Только вот, у меня есть! 
Но не сильно!


Kaprikon написал(а):


> СОЭ просто как не у миллионера того точно, для остерохондроза рановато,  осталось подобрать правильную нагрузку при наличии сколиозика,  и не нервничать никогда.


Остеохондроз, лет с 14.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Мар 2017)

Так он раньше, когда Мрт не было,  назывался сколиоз первой степени,  и прекрасно лечился,  и прочности хватает потом лет на 30, если считать,  что позвоночник загулял лет с 10, или заметили тогда только.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Мар 2017)

Неправильно.Остеохондроз на рентгене лучше виден. Собственно это не диагноз, а как рентгенологический признак.


----------



## Alexxey (25 Мар 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Бб исключается, т.е можно покупать билеты? Сколиоз может как-то и сказывается, но боль не проходит ни стоя, ни лежа, никогда. Разная интенсивность только и в грудном как кол забит. Не у всех у кого сколиоз остеохондроз, чтобы его ощущали. И у меня сколиоз 1-ой степени. А люди живут со 2-3 без боли.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Мар 2017)

Он виден был тогда наверное,  но меня отправили на четыре года на ЛФК, а потом на волейбол, и про остерохондроз я 30 лет и понятия не имела, и дальше может быть не имела,  если бы не совершала резкие перемещения по стране,  с сумкой и на каблуках, или криво не сидела.

Алtкс,  а к докотору Ступину? Кто то же должен Вас подлечить.


----------



## Alexxey (25 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Алtкс,  а к докотору Ступину?Кто то же должен Вас подлечить.


Я это и имел ввиду. )) билеты можно брать уже? Я не шучу. В этом нет смысла


----------



## Alexxey (25 Мар 2017)

У всех, у кого сколиоз, охз есть, разве?


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Мар 2017)

Там нагрузки по разному,  даже грыжи могут быть. Меня все же лечили четыре года,  а так я не сидела,  а на руке лежала,  не держала спина.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Мар 2017)

Alexxey написал(а):


> У всех, у кого сколиоз, охз есть, разве?


Остеохондроз вообще у всех есть, это старение.
Вот оно лет с 14 и начинается.
А болит из-за мышц, суставов позвоночника и грыж, но тех, что достают до нерва-корешка.
Главное понять от чего.
А поняв найти способ порешать ситуацию.


----------



## Alexxey (25 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Остеохондроз вообще у всех есть, это старение.
> Вот оно лет с 14 и начинается.
> А болит из-за мышц, суставов позвоночника и грыж, но тех, что достают до нерва-корешка.
> Главное понять от чего.
> А поняв найти способ порешать ситуацию.


Можно попробовать решить? По анализам исключается ББ, как я понял. Ну, hla-b27 - там до 5 дней.


----------



## Alexxey (25 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Там нагрузки по разному,  даже грыжи могут быть. Меня все же лечили четыре года,  а так я не сидела,  а на руке лежала,  не держала спина.


Понятно что из-за ассиметрии в работе мышц идет негатив на позвоночник. Вопрос в другом, что ощущают не все - это в основном и воспринимается как отсутсвие проблемы имхо, даже если уже и есть изменения


----------



## натач (25 Мар 2017)

Вопрос решить проблему и жить дальше счастливо. И подобрать образ жизни.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Мар 2017)

Так если есть,  Вы полечите,  и подберите нагрузку и все, у меня там во Вредена тоже не находят,  даже сказали, а мы не знаем,  не все сказали,  та врач,  у которой Вы были,  знает, но как лечить не говорит, там стандартно все, капельницы,  ЛФК, бассейн.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Мар 2017)

А нужно с опорой на проблему.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Мар 2017)

Анализы часть диагностики.
Есть серонегативные формы, когда болезнь при нормальных анализах.


----------



## натач (25 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Анализы часть диагностики.
> Есть серонегативные формы, когда болезнь при нормальных анализах.


А как их отличают? Наверное , только опыт доктора подскажет.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Мар 2017)

Это как? И как это найти?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Так если есть,  Вы полечите,  и подберите нагрузку и все, у меня там во Вредена тоже не находят,  даже сказали, а мы не знаем,  не все сказали,  та врач,  у которой Вы были,  знает, но как лечить не говорит, там стандартно все, капельницы,  ЛФК, бассейн.


Трудно ответить. Если хорошие врачи не могут, то значит что-то не так.
Либо не видим, либо проблема не в спине, а в нервах.
Все же просто, болезнь если она есть, всегда видна.
А если ее не видно, то надо искать причины, почему не видно?


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Мар 2017)

Ну спина то скрипит,  и даже челюсти Алекс писал и вообще не понятно,  почему, и помогает только физактивность,  а от нервов ничего не берет,  я то ем такие штуки.


----------



## Alexxey (25 Мар 2017)

Alexxey написал(а):


> Понятно что из-за ассиметрии в работе мышц идет негатив на позвоночник. Вопрос в другом, что ощущают не все - это в основном и воспринимается как отсутсвие проблемы имхо, даже если уже и есть изменения





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Трудно ответить. Если хорошие врачи не могут, то значит что-то не так.
> Либо не видим, либо проблема не в спине, а в нервах.
> Все же просто, болезнь если она есть, всегда видна.
> А если ее не видно, то надо искать причины, почему не видно?


Мне блокада боль снимала на 3 недели


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Мар 2017)

Куда?


----------



## Alexxey (25 Мар 2017)

Акупунктурщик делал в место, на которое жаловался. Значит не от нервов


----------



## натач (25 Мар 2017)

От нервов спину может так скрутить! Что , мало не покажется! Очень зависимая зона.


----------



## Alexxey (25 Мар 2017)

Это понятно, но если блокада снимала, нервы (состояни психики) не первично, наверное

Надо как-то решать. Должно быть решение. Слетаю я. Ничего не теряю, гарантий не прошу, но пробовать что-то нужно


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Мар 2017)

Я видела очень нервных с нескрученой спиной,  это не совсем до конца так.
Во Вредена блокад хоть пачку могут сделать,  если в мышцы, если сложнее,  то тоже наверное. Мне блокаду делали в клинике Татарчука,  не отпустило,  даже намека не было. Лететь,  как на метро проехать,  час всего.


----------



## натач (26 Мар 2017)

Alexxey написал(а):


> Надо как-то решать. Должно быть решение. Слетаю я. Ничего не теряю, гарантий не прошу, но пробовать что-то нужно


Правильно!


----------



## Alexxey (26 Мар 2017)

Мне с трудом верится что мой случай настолько уникальный, что анализы показывают норму, и болячка есть, которую анализы показать должны


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Мар 2017)

Мы тогда Алекс все уникальные,  а шею и сосуды к ней вам не снимали на Мрт и Узи?

@Alexxey,  случай может быть и совсем не уникальный,  мне кажется,  что лично мои проблемы связаны с тем,  что на протяжении лет 20 я не ела мясного ничего вообще,  а там кальций,  и не то что я придеживалась на этот счёт каких то возрений,  типа его вреда,  или что есть травку полезно,  просто не ела и все,  так вот если кальция мало с пишей поступает,  все может хрустеть и не работать,  особенно если усилить нагрузки, я ещё и воду,  коме как в виде кофе не пила. Может у Вас что то похожее?


----------



## Alexxey (26 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Alexxey,  случай может быть и совсем не уникальный,  мне кажется,  что лично мои проблемы связаны с тем,  что на протяжении лет 20 я не ела мясного ничего вообще,  а там кальций,  и не то что я придеживалась на этот счёт каких то возрений,  типа его вреда,  или что есть травку полезно,  просто не ела и все,  так вот если кальция мало с пишей поступает,  все может хрустеть и не работать,  особенно если усилить нагрузки, я ещё и воду,  коме как в виде кофе не пила. Может у Вас что то похожее?


Нет, я кофе то пил много, но в мясном себя не ограничивал. Шею и сосуды не делал. У меня вообще от состояние хорошо до плохо прошло 2 месяца или 3. Это было осенью 2013 года


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Мар 2017)

После чего?


----------



## Alexxey (26 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> После чего?


Даже не знаю после чего. Как гипотезу мне сказали, что это был вирус РА. Но сейчас все ревмопробы в норме, а проблема осталась.

К Федору Петровичу на прием записываться можно через контакты на сайте?


----------



## натач (26 Мар 2017)

Позвоните или напишите в личку.


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Мар 2017)

Очень странный вирус:-( 
Если допустим герпитеческая природа, типа Бара,  может сохраняться фибромиалгия,  но её должно убирать что то типа Катадолона. 
Мне все же кажется,  что проблема с нагрузкой.  Я допустим себе в зале прокачала сильно квадратные мышцы ног, так как хотела закрепить колено, ну и пресс,  и это при сильном лордозе, прогибе,  в результате то, что не работало,  поясница и так не работает,  и не работает дважды,  после гиперов,  квадратные напряжены, пресс тоже,  косо, грудной все компенсирует и болит,  особенно,  когда сижу,  так как опереться на спинку стула не могу,  там прогиб. И исправить эту красоту не может пока никто,  кинезиолог расслабляет грудной, я падаю,  расслабляет косую живота,  меня ещё больше крутит. Хрустеть стала меньше,  а так громыхает вся спина.


----------



## натач (26 Мар 2017)

Мышцам нужен правильный отдых, что-бы расслабиться и встать на место.


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Мар 2017)

Был он всякий и правильный тоже, не хотют.


----------



## натач (26 Мар 2017)

У меня тоже)))


----------



## Viktoria0502 (28 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А болит из-за мышц, суставов позвоночника и грыж, но тех, что достают до нерва-корешка.
> Главное понять от чего.


А если грыжа давит на дуральный мешок,то это дает боль?
Наличие остеофитов дает боль?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Мар 2017)

Если только на дуральный, то не болит.
А остефиты, все зависит от того на что давят.


----------



## Alexxey (14 Июл 2017)

После усиленного разминания грудного отдела (6-12 раз в день) изометрическими упражнениями на шейно-грудной переход в течении месяца, мфс ушел практически на 100%. Остались штрихи. Транквилизаторы купил, но не пил, поэтому не звонил. Но торакалгия давала адскую боль, имхо. Назвать это "немного болит" лично я не могу.

Как итог, все же, хочу выразить благодарность Доктору Ступину за помощь!


----------



## Crazydope (14 Июн 2020)

@Alexxey, Алексей, расскажите полностью, как удалось решить проблему с хрустом во всех суставах ? Спасибо.


----------



## Лапушка70 (5 Авг 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Нельзя к мануальным,  проблема не в плоскостопии, УВТ ударной волновая терапия,  проблема скрученным таз,  у меня из за стопы,  из-за скрутки  идёт не правильная биомеханика, поэтому напряжено мышцы поясницы,  плечи тоже работаю по разному,  скорее всего одно вперёд,  их пока нельзя качать, сходите к ортопеду или кому-то в этом духе, нужно искать причину скрутки,  сколиоз у меня слабый, так что причина не в этом,  следствие это,  спина хрустит из за скрутки и не правильной нагрузки,  я эту информацию год пыталась получить во всех НИИ. Там где скрипит УВТ попросите.
> 
> К мануальному нельзя,  не потому,  что они плохие,  а потому,  что по какой то причине организму нечем держать ту правильную биомеханику,  которую они делают,  а найти нужно почему не держит.


Кто бы нашел, почему не держит правильную позицию, вернее, ясно, что мышцы уводят обратно перекосы, в каком положении привыкли находиться. Упражнениями выровнять таз, по интернету, за 2 года. Можно и за год с грамотным инструктором. Потом поддерживать!


----------

